# General > Reunions >  Miller Academy

## lorr_mun14

I was born in 1967 and must have started at Miller Academy age 4/5 so 1971/1972 and I left about 1975.  I remember being in class with Ann Bews & Kenny Falconer, but can't remember anyone else really.  All the listings I have seen for those years, the names don't seem familiar, although I guess I was quite young and just don't remember.  I am just curious to see who I know now that was in class with me all those years ago, and if anyone can remember who our teachers were, I seem to remember a Mrs Bell??  Anyone cast any light??

----------


## Jeemag_USA

Well I was born in 69 so would have been a year or two below you, I went from 75 to 81 I think. I remember Mrs Bell, she was my primary 2 teacher I think. Also remember Ms Miller, McIvor, Mrs Monroe, Mrs Anderson, Mrs Faulds, Mrs Robertson and a few others.

----------


## mums angels

I was born in 81 and remember mrs faulds( she left 4 yers ago), Mrs miller (she retired ages ago but still see her about town) and Mr Mcivor...he left ages ago too but still see him around the town and used to pick his grandaughter up at the top gate 4 years ago.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Just hearing the term 'top gate' bring back lots of memories. I, on the other hand, was more to used to heading for home via the 'bottom gate'.

----------


## jings00

born in 1968 and i mind mr mackenzie the lollipop man at the top gate.
who was the jannie, mr brass?????????
Miss Shearer was my first teacher there.  Mrs Smedley the music teacher, Mrs Buxton for gym.

----------


## lab

hi born in 1969 and mrs bell was my p1 and p2 teacher p3 was mrs reid who was the most horrid teacher ever i remember getting the ruler from her for saying snotters when asked for a word beginning with sn.

----------


## mums angels

Wow...those teahcers must have been really young when they started, had mrs buxton in primary 2 and mrs reid in Primary 3 (she scared me) 

born 81

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Aye, Mrs. Reid never shirked from hitting pupils with a ruler. Often unwarranted, too.

----------


## Jeemag_USA

I remember Miss Smedley, she came to the school when I was already there, she was new, can't remember the lady before her. I vaguley remember Mrs Reid, mainly because I never got her as a teacher. I also had Mrs Buxton and remember playing that pirates game where she laid out all the benches and ropes and stuff and you weren't allowed to touch the floor while navigating your way around the gym. And Mr Brass was the Jannie, the best Jannie ever, because he had a cracking good Chipper!!

I remember making ice slides behind the dinner hall on what everyone called Raven Hill, you had to watch out at the bottom or you'd go over the drop and bang into the harled wall, Mr Braas used to get sent out by McIvor to hack it up with an axe. And when it was really windyt we used to take the bottoms of our coats and put them over our heads to see if we could stand up without getting blown over. Remember winning the sack race at sports because I was so small I took a huge sack and put my toes in the corner and could run normally. And the tattie and spoon race what a laugh that was. And the crappy medals with blue stickers on them.

I remember playing heady football in the sheds. And remember trips to the swimming pool which I hated, one day they made me pick up all the floats and one foot slid into the pool and I raxed my nuts on the floor  ::  

I remember everything about the P7 school trip to London, we all had to wear NGK Spark Plug hats that were bought from Autoparts because they were bright yellow, so we could be spotted in a crowd. I remember us all with yellow hats in Paddington Station and a bunch of Chelsea supporters came off another train and started singing "Where did you get those hats"

I remember the music festivals and getting the butterfls and making an ass of my poem.

I remember we had the best football team in the county at the time, we were the dogs so and sos!

Oh I just remember Mrs McDonald the art teacher, I loved the art class that was a treat walking to anither building and making crap out of paper mache and stuff.

I also remember the Tufty Club, The Green Cross Code and the book club where you bought books from school.

I went through the top gate always.

Mr McIvor is a relative of mine somehow, like my mum or das second cousin, and he speaks fluent gaelis and loves fly fishing, I used to fear him like the plague, but got to know him later in life as a really nice guy!

----------


## Jeemag_USA

My P7 school photo is on the org, here it is, I am in the top right back row with the stoopid coos lick hanging down over my face. From back row down left to right. Don Phares, James Wiseman, William Morrison, David Calder, Colin Earnshaw, Martin Savage, Graham Sutherland, Jason Smith, Alan Cameron, ME, (middle) John Inglis, Greame Cardosi, Barbara Wilson, Susan Fitzpatrick, cannae mind, Carolyn Seton, Emma Cashmore, Shona Manson, Nazeer Ahmed, Derek Henderson, (front)Tanya Woods, Maryjane Wilson, Barbara Byers, Valerie Cameron, Linda Aitkenhead, Sarah Broad, Miss Anderson, Ealoner McLeod, Karen Murdoch, Ailsa McDonald,  Linda Campbell, Jaqueline McAlpine. Missing from the picture on that day was Jimmy Bone AKA James McAllister who went on to the Royal Navy.

----------


## mums angels

I also remember my p7 trip , but it was too York instead of London, I had a great time. We were also made to wear horrible bright yellow caps.... :Frown:  

Pretty sure that the jannie we had was Mr brass but not 100% sure
The badges on sports day were at least proper badges they now give the kids just a plain sticker which is more difficult to get of the t-shirt to keep as a keep sake .

other teachers i can think of was , mrs mitchell(still there dept head) Miss Brown (still there) .Mrs Bailey (retired ages ago) 

Loved that school and sometimes i wish i could go back and be a kid again, was at the xmas concert there last week and at break time i was watching my kids play in the playground, the wee man was playing chase and my daughter was up at the bike sheds near the dinner hall playing BUZZ...god it brought back good memories...its one of the good things about sending your kids to the same school you used to go to  :Grin:

----------


## jings00

ha ha , i mind the yellow hats, but i didny get sparkplug cap, my mum knitted me a woolly hat wi a pompom thing on it. 
the shame!!! ha ha ha ha ha

----------


## Bobbyian

I was in Miller 60/61/62  I can remeber the Bakervan at halfyoki at the topgate  with hot pies or sausagerolls and other goodies.  How long did that go on I bet some health efficiency man has put a stop to it now. oh it was such a break

----------


## pedromcgrory

> Wow...those teahcers must have been really young when they started, had mrs buxton in primary 2 and mrs reid in Primary 3 (she scared me) 
> 
> born 81


i also had mrs reid in primary 3 and i was born 1981 always rember getting the ruler of her she was the only 1 though, i did ,and can rember did give it  when i was a kid
i rember  grunskis , miller , robertson,  brown, reid,smedley,buxton,mitchell,lannon,,faulds,mowat ,pe

----------


## souperman

A few memories of schooldays at Miller... Bakers van at "playtime", chocolate fingers and toffee yoyo`s for sale in the classroom, wee bottles of milk delivered to each class and left by the heater until we were allowed them, stories on the radio at the front of the class, prayers in the morning, lifting chairs up last thing, catholic children getting time off something that i never found out about, envy of the kids picked to help with the school magazine once a year, the nit nurse, cold meat beetroot and tatties after soup and a slice of bread at lunchtimes, plastic cups with holes in for your water, excellent school sports days, battles behind the dinner hall, crow crap on everything in the trees, a school cruise across the Bay of Biscay( why ??? ) it was terrible ! football and British Bulldogs in the square behind the gym and cracking slides in the winter, and the joy of getting a new jotter. Must have done a few sums at some time but I choose not to remember that bit !

----------


## maddona

hi im anne bews well now macintosh.I don't remember you exactly but like you said it was a long time ago but i do remember Mrs Bell.Im now living in ellon aberdeenshire, I have 2 kids one 12 and the other 9 and i am a youth worker. :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Solus

oh dear thats brought back a few memories Lorr_mun14, i have some photo's somewhere but they are packed up at the moment. 

i was born in 67 and went to millar, so were possibly in the same class, i will look the photo's out once i am moved and settled and post them here. I was speaking to kenny just a few weeks ago in Aberdeen.

----------


## kimmie

My dad left Miller Academy in 1953! Anyone else from that time? anyone remember him, his name is Roderick White, but is known as Roddy...he is staying with me at the moment near Turriff, Aberdeenshire... His mother was MacIntosh.

----------


## thursachick

Hi guys - also born in 1967 and remember Mr McIvor, Mrs Smedley, Mrs Neish (also music teacher), Mrs buxton, Miss Brown, Miss Anderson, Mrs Lyall, Mrs Reid, Mrs Stevens, - see also my post about 150th year reunion - any of you guys interested - let us know!

----------


## lorr_mun14

Just wondering if there has been any more updates on those born in 1967 attending Miller, any pictures most welcome!!

----------


## almo

Aahh, Miss Zavadski :-) I was born in 62 and remember the schools TV in Mina Villa. And Waggon wheels were bigger back then :-)

----------


## Sandra_B

I remember Miss Zavadski! She was so obsessed with music and drama we did hardly any school work in primary 6. This caused me many humiliations in primary 7 when the teacher (Mrs Wilson?) would drag me to the front of the class to practise my handwriting with my fingers in air, pretending to hold a pen. 

That was about the time I decided school was not for me and the countdown to leaving day began...

----------

